# 1DX Teathered - what works best?



## jmac1 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have the 1DX and and am going to be doing a lighting workshop with my photo club. Looking for advice on the best way to tether to a laptop running a data projector so I can show lighting setup changes relatively live.

What is the best way to connect a longer piece of Ethernet from camera to PC? what software should I run on the PC what will show the images pop on the screen as take them?

Your feedback is much appreciated!


----------



## brad goda (Feb 12, 2013)

jmac1
for 1DsIII we are running Capture Pro6 via usb to mac laptop. Very stable, very sophisticated viewing and processing platform which has the great ability to automatically apply previous settings to next captured viewed image. 
with 1Dx it just dosnt work... for now... I hope for not much longer...
So if capture with the 1Dx is needed I use the provided canon remote capture and DPP viewing platform... its easy to use but as images come into DPP you have to manually select each and then it opens as a window... all in all it works and what DOES work well with the canon software is the live view mode. the window will show live video from the camera so it can aid in set up, placement ect.. real cool.
I am sorry i have not figured out the cat network hook up which should allow at least 50ft lengths of network cable to teather to camera but USB is at least 15ft and does run stable with a USB extension that contains a powered repeater...
canons free or provided software... try it. its a great tool!
good luck with the demo!


----------



## brad goda (Feb 12, 2013)

one more thing about Capture Pro 6 and now 7
when you trash an image it gets placed in a trash folder within the "days" sectioned file...
In naming the capture job of the day or new session...Capture Pro will create a folder that has subfolders containing capture, output, selects and trash. the trashed image is not lost but gets placed in the sessions trash folder... just in case.. 
just in case... one of the great features of Capture Pro.
Although this software is capable of processing out raw to tiff and jpeg ive still stuck by PS bridge raw or PS raw processing. it personally fits my workflow. and does not jam up any files or xmp data into system drive... only where the raws are... and thats usually on wiebetech outboard cassette less drives.


----------



## jmac1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info Brad. Much Appreciated.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 12, 2013)

Other than the Canon utilities, I use Breeze DSLR Remote Pro to tether my DSLR's. There is both a Canon and a Mac version. Since they use Canon drivers, its likely that it will work with ethernet. There is a free trial period, and a forum where you can ask questions.
Chris Breeze is very helpful, and has been known to make software changes on request if he feels that enough users need or will use it. Not many software places where the programmer replys to questions.
http://www.breezesys.com/DSLRRemotePro/index.htm


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 14, 2013)

from another thread....



Don Haines said:


> You can get USB cables with a repeater hub built in that work reliably. I have a 30 foot one and paid about $20.00 for it, and with an adaptor on the end it acts like a giant extenson cable. Works like a charm for connecting a 60D to a computer running the Canon EOS Utility software.
> http://ca.startech.com/Cables/USB-2.0/Powered/30-feet-Active-USB-2-A-to-B--able-Male-to-Male~USB2HAB30AC
> I believe that you can get them up to 120 feet long.....
> 
> ...


----------



## brad goda (Feb 15, 2013)

ive tried usb extensions and going longer... the repeaters fail.
thats usb to usb or usb to cat then cat back to usb...

ive also noticed standard usb extensions without the powered repeaters dont cut it.
it could be the source... the laptops usb power 

but if you get your extension to work please do long endurance test... 
in trying extensions ive had them work and then with all running later it fails and has trouble reconnecting...
just in case be ready to abandon extension and close the gap.
for me direct capture is every day work and I love having long cables for flexibility.
good luck.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok so I have a 1DX and Will Just Cat5 work or best to go with USB I am on a WindowsBOX


----------



## brad goda (Feb 15, 2013)

1Dx USB to your windows ... you will be rock solid.
to get yourself confident with the capture run some real world "acid tests"
like on off cam during capture... cable pulled and reinserted ect...
its all about knowing how to get the system BACK and up and running...

for the cat 5 cable.. ive tried and failed trying to hook up to mac. I have heard from peers that 
its great with windows and does all its supposed to do... I am envious and am contemplating going win laptop just for this BUT since 1Dx and Phase One Capture 6 is still not compatible ill wait.
good luck and test hard... so you wont have the panic sweats on the job.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 16, 2013)

brad goda said:


> ive tried usb extensions and going longer... the repeaters fail.
> thats usb to usb or usb to cat then cat back to usb...
> 
> ive also noticed standard usb extensions without the powered repeaters dont cut it.
> ...


I just tried my USB extender from a laptop and it did not stay connected. It is absolutly rock-solid from a desktop. Your assumption of laptop USB power may be correct.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 16, 2013)

If you're using a shorter USB cable, say, up to 6 feet or so, that's fine. Longer, may not work properly always. Then again, it may. If you want real long distance, 30 feet or more, use the Ethernet port. Properly terminated Cat5/5e is good up to about 100 meters, so over 300 feet.


----------



## brad goda (Feb 16, 2013)

the provided USB cable with 1Dx is 15ft. it is a reliable length...
same with the 1DsIII...

ive been looking forever for a single run 20ft or 30ft USB but there must be a power issue like using non powered repeated extensions...
I terribly miss the fire wire cable... I didnt have extension issues with fire wire... :-(


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Feb 17, 2013)

Assuming the Wireless adapter works fine too?


Anyone ever use one?


----------



## brad goda (Feb 17, 2013)

chris
I have not tried the new transmitter for the 1Dx
I hope its ALL what I thought the previous one for the 1DsIII was going to be...
wireless to computer... or use cat5 cable as option... 
we would get the camera to connect... but endurance/acid testing involves long usage... let battery go low... forced file buffer overloads and just distance tests... in all the tests the software stalled and the connection was so difficult to reestablish I sold the thing... oh yes I am a Mac user... some of my friends using windows didnt have as many issues with it... but did have issues with connection and stablility... jpeg transmission,,, fast... RAW ran slooooow.
Seems like the 6D wifi is doing well... cant imagine why I feel left out on the Mac side with an expensive camera...

ha LOL


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Feb 17, 2013)

For such a meaty camera , teh 1DX shoudl have soem nice bells for pro usability - i.e. easy fast wireless tethering to any computer or Tablet/touch thingy.



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller&hl=en


this is neat but doe sit do simple tethering if your shooting hand held


----------



## brad goda (Feb 17, 2013)

Chris_prophotographic said:


> For such a meaty camera , teh 1DX shoudl have soem nice bells for pro usability - i.e. easy fast wireless tethering to any computer or Tablet/touch thingy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

